# Easy rides in Pittsburgh area?...



## dawg (Mar 13, 2002)

My wife and I will be in Pittsburgh, PA next week. I was wondering if there were any easy routes that I could do with my wife (more of a touring-type than serious roadie at this point) such as rails to trails or others in the area that people would recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbsantacruz (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Dawg,


It all depends on what area of Pgh you guys will be in. There is a rail to trail on the east side of the city (Oakland/Squirel Hill area) that will take into downtown but it is only about 3-4 miles long. There is also a trail along the river in the south side. Some streets have desinated bike lanes you could hit.

If you are in the suburbs, North Park in the northern subrubs has a walker/bike lane around its lake that is approx 5 miles.

Also, there is a rather long rail trail (it runs all the way to DC) that starts somewhere east of the city and winds its way throught the Laural Highlands.

If you give me some sort of idea where you will be I will try and pass along the name of a few LBS to inquire for some more/better routes.

db


----------



## evAn (Apr 24, 2004)

I;m going to sound like a lunatic, but
ride downtown at 3am.
It may be one of the most beautiful awe inspiring rides you will have in pennsylvania. Everytime i go on one of these rides i remember exactly why i cycle


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

*around the north shore there's some ok bike paths*

the "jail trail" is kind of boring, give Kraynick's bike shop (the coolest bike shop that you are ever likely to ever see ever) a call and ask an expert.

oh and by the way WHAT'S UP EVAN YOU NERD ON A DORKY ROAD BIKE MESSAGE BOARD!?!?! UP THE PGH CIRCLE PITT PUNKS, UP THE PISTALEROS, AI AI AI!!!!!!

- rob


----------



## evAn (Apr 24, 2004)

*oh ****!*



wooden legs said:


> the "jail trail" is kind of boring, give Kraynick's bike shop (the coolest bike shop that you are ever likely to ever see ever) a call and ask an expert.
> 
> oh and by the way WHAT'S UP EVAN YOU NERD ON A DORKY ROAD BIKE MESSAGE BOARD!?!?! UP THE PGH CIRCLE PITT PUNKS, UP THE PISTALEROS, AI AI AI!!!!!!
> 
> - rob


What up boy!
the dorky message boards are where its at holmeslice


----------

